# Ritmul de învăţare AL/A



## Francelho

Bună!

_Ritmul de învăţare AL fiecarui elev_; sau
_Ritmul de învăţare A fiecarui elev_ ?

Mulţumesc mult!


----------



## farscape

Care este contextul?

Ritmul cu care învață fiecare elev (studiu individual) sau
Ritmul cu care se aplică acțiunea de învățare (ritmul cu câte se predă de către profesor) fiecărui elev?


----------



## Francelho

Prima!


----------



## irinet1

Bunà,

Ìntr-o relaţie în care există un Posesor + obiect posedat, articolul se acordà în gen şi număr cu obiectul/acțiunea posesorului deci, prima variantă este corectă.
Dat fiind faptul că substantivul _ritm_ este articulat, ne indică importanţa sa în relația cu substantivul _elev _față de _învățare_. De altfel, în cadrul acestui grup nominal, _ritmul_ le subordonează pe cele două substantive:
         H [Ritmul]
GP   ___________  GG
[de învățare]         [al elevului]

Sper că am zis ceva inteligibil.


----------

